# Welcome Michiganders



## shamp (Nov 3, 2012)

It's up an running. Welcome and in honor of the forum I have 18 lbs of pork in the smoker


----------



## handymanstan (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks Shamp,  Our own forum.  I am smoking some more cheese today. and thinking about getting a loin today for tonight.


----------



## shamp (Nov 3, 2012)

Having a crazy time holding heat. Have no wind to help me out


----------



## handymanstan (Nov 3, 2012)

18  pound of pork...Party time.  Yea    Can't wait to see the q.
 

The cold is working for me and the cheese..


----------



## shamp (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm in the stall right now.. All three of 6 lb shoulders are going to finish at different times


----------



## shamp (Nov 3, 2012)

I need msu to ply well today so I can stay focused on smoking


----------



## humdinger (Nov 4, 2012)

How'd that pork turn out? Better than the MSU robbery I hope...


----------



## shamp (Nov 4, 2012)

Turned out great. I will post pictures in a bit.  Such a bad call at the end. we had stupid penaltys


----------



## shamp (Nov 4, 2012)

shoulder 2



__ shamp
__ Nov 4, 2012






Lol, this one took about 45 mins longer then the rest.  BUt as I was transporting it fell apart.  













test shoulder



__ shamp
__ Nov 4, 2012






I did three 6 to 7 lb shoulders. I did one in the oven to test a liquid smoke recipe I wanted to try.

Not alot of Bark on this one since it was done in the oven.  But it turned out good for recipes that I have. If you guys havent tried soFo finishing sauces or mustards it is a must.  WOrked out perfect on this.













shoulder 1.jpg



__ shamp
__ Nov 4, 2012






Not sure why the picture didnt come through but this one was really good.  Used all my own rub and sauces the bark turned out.  I still wish I had a little more bite to the bark.


----------



## handymanstan (Nov 5, 2012)

Shamp said:


> shoulder 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man that looks good.  Nice job Shamp


----------



## humdinger (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks good Shamp. Nice and juicy. What kind of rub did you use?


----------



## shamp (Nov 8, 2012)

*SOrry for the late response.  I have been out of town for work. *

*1 cup salt*
*1 cup sugar*
*4 tbsp garlic powder(fresh garlic if you can)*
*4 tbsp onion powder*
*2 tbsp ground thyme*
*2 tbsp ground bay leaves*
*2 tbsp black pepper*
*2 tbsp celery seed*
*2 tbsp paprika*
*1-2 tbsp of Caynne pepper (1tbsp gives it jsut a little kick for people who dont like heat)*
*1-2 tbsp of Jalpeno powder*
*  *

*I added the sugar from some people who said my salt content is to high.  I liked it both ways but now I need to play with the other ingrediatns. I added little more caynne and garlic but I think I will bring my salt down to half a cup and keep the sugar the same.    *

*  *

I added Sofos finishing sauce and used his mustard.  IT is a must for pulled pork!


----------



## shamp (Nov 8, 2012)

Do you guys have any good chicken recipes?


----------



## humdinger (Nov 8, 2012)

My chicken isn't overly complicated or secret from anyone elses, but I do get rave review from family and I believe it is primarily for two reasons:

1.) I brine the chicken overnight. (gallon water/cup kosher salt/cup sugar) It just helps retain the moisture in the meat so well during smoking. Again, no big secret, but I believe brining should be more "essential", then Optional.

2.) I love doing skin-on, bone-in breast and quarters (leg and thigh attached). I hand rub each piece with peanut oil, on the skin and under the skin. Then do the same for the rub; shake some on top, then lift up the skin and shake some underneath. (two people makes this go four times as fast with lots of pieces to do.)

For the other stuff, I "low and slow" cook the chicken at 225 until it hits 155-160IT, then I crank up the burner to get the smoker really hot and crisp the skin a little. Once I tried grilling it at the end to get the skin crispy and after about 30 seconds the residual peanut oil drizzled onto the burner.....WOW get the fire extinguisher!

If you want more details about the process, LMK, I can type for hours!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks good Shamp. 

Just want to stop in and Say Hello from the Cadillac area.  Just joined the site today and found this group.  Brand new to smoking this year and have surpassed my expectations so far.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Welcome redneck man. Glad you found our group! It's been quiet for a little while.


----------



## shamp (Dec 23, 2012)

Welcome to the site redneck.  Sorry it's so quiet.  You enjoying all the snow you just got


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 23, 2012)

I would also like to say welcome to the site redneck.  The group is growing.  It looks like we are pretty spread out though.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 25, 2012)

It looks like I am one of the farthest north.  Thanks for the welcome guys.  Got a cover to help protect my smoker, now I just need money so I can buy brisket, ribs, chicken, etc to have meat to smoke!  Merry Christmas all.


----------



## shamp (Dec 26, 2012)

Christmas ribs.jpg



__ shamp
__ Dec 26, 2012






We may be spread out but I go through all your towns for work on a weekly basis so if you ever have left over meat let me know.  I love to be a taste tester!  Thought I would leave a pic of Holiday Ribs I did yesterday,turned out perfect!


----------



## chazbot (Jan 1, 2013)

I would like to say hello from the Greenville area! I started a butt this morning on my UDS. 18 degrees outside and a beautiful calm morning, Looking forward to talking to all the Michigan Quers out there. Happy New Year!


----------



## shamp (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome Chaz make sure you post pics of ur butt.


----------



## shamp (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol read that reword show pics of ur food


----------



## humdinger (Jan 2, 2013)

chazbot said:


> I would like to say hello from the Greenville area! I started a butt this morning on my UDS. 18 degrees outside and a beautiful calm morning, Looking forward to talking to all the Michigan Quers out there. Happy New Year!


Hey Chazbot. I just received your comment on another thread and was prepared to "invite" you to the MI members group, but it looks like you found us already!! Welcome and Happy Smoking. Looking forward to your q-view!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all!

Cameron here from Fowlerville.  Just getting started in my smoking venture, and have been reading a bunch until my package arrives from Amazing Products.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello Cameron! Thanks for joining the MI members group! What's first to do on your list when your A-MAZE-N package arrives?


----------



## smokin some q (Jan 3, 2013)

Happy New Year !  Now time to do some Serious Smokin !!!


----------



## shamp (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree smokin! I just bought 30 lbs of ribs, I am ready to go


----------



## shamp (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh and my sausage stuffer is to arrive this week


----------



## shamp (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh and welcome to the MI group king!


----------



## smokin some q (Jan 3, 2013)

Just Smoked 6 lbs of Venison this weekend with Mesquite , and I think its time for a Pork Butt on Friday evening .


----------



## humdinger (Jan 3, 2013)

Sweet! Welcome SSQ! Glad you hit us up first, but be sure to get over to the "Roll call" forum and start your own thread to say hello and let everyone know you're the new guy in town, and so we can all welcome you properly!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 3, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Hello Cameron! Thanks for joining the MI members group! What's first to do on your list when your A-MAZE-N package arrives?


A small batch of salmon...  :)


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 5, 2013)

Just wanted to say hey everyone. HANDYMANSTAN gave me a link to this group and it's cool to see all the people from Michigan. Thanks Stan. New to smoking here and I just joined the forum. I'm gonna try some ribs tomorrow, first smoke ever, so we will see how they turn out.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for joining primal! How those ribs coming?


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 6, 2013)

They are comin along. I threw them in about an hour ago. I'm just a little concerned cause I cant see any smoke but I can smell the hickory in the garage, so I know its smoking. Just the first timer nerves I guess.


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 6, 2013)

One rib after 3 hours. They are lookin pretty good to me.













DSCN0463.JPG



__ primalinstinct
__ Jan 6, 2013


----------



## humdinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks good. Coming along nice. I see you're up in Almont. I was just there last Sunday sledding at that park about 5 miles west of town! That's some beautiful countryside this time of year!


----------



## pastorgadget (Jan 6, 2013)

I received an invite to the group from Humdinger. I am glad to find fellow smokers :)


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 6, 2013)

Small world humdinger. I love it up here, I got a farm outside of town. Nice and quiet. Welcome Pastorgadget.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking good Primal!  I am smoking my small batch of salmon now.  (Biting nails...)
Trusting my new maverick.....


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 6, 2013)

Well here they are, first batch of ribs I've ever smoked and they turned out great! Everybody said they were real good so I call that a successful first smoke. Thanks everyone for all the help, they turned out great. Now the only problem I'm having right now is figuring out what I'm gonna smoke next weekend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















DSCN0465.JPG



__ primalinstinct
__ Jan 6, 2013


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 7, 2013)

primalinstinct said:


> Well here they are, first batch of ribs I've ever smoked and they turned out great! Everybody said they were real good so I call that a successful first smoke. Thanks everyone for all the help, they turned out great. Now the only problem I'm having right now is figuring out what I'm gonna smoke next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good there PI.    Next weekend???     Whats wrong with tomorrow.

Stan


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 7, 2013)

Haha work gets in the way


----------



## pastorgadget (Jan 7, 2013)

primalinstinct said:


> Haha work gets in the way


I have the same problem :)


----------



## humdinger (Jan 7, 2013)

Work! Just give some to your boss, that will soften him up! lol

Nice looking ribs there. What was the sauce on top at the end? It almost looks like Chocolate!


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks! Pretty successful for my first smoke but even those ribs won't soften my boss up. I just used sweet baby rays. I put it on the last hour in the smoker and hit em again when I was done. I was gonna make some sauce but it was already 8 when they got done, plus I had a lack of ingredients in the house, so I figured sweet baby rays would do lol.


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 7, 2013)

kingfishcam said:


> Looking good Primal! I am smoking my small batch of salmon now. (Biting nails...)
> Trusting my new maverick.....


How did your salmon end up turning out kingfish? I have about 9 fillets sittin here that I got this summer that I'm dyin to smoke. I've been reading up on it here and it's a lil intimidating for someone who is new to this lol. It just seems like there are alot of different ways to do it and I'm trying to figure out the best way for me. Any suggestions from anyone will sure help.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 8, 2013)

Check my thread in the fish section, was pretty simple.  I used an existing process I read on the forum.


----------



## craigduf (Jan 11, 2013)

*"How'zit goin'?"* a yooper says hello "*hey" Iron Mountain area*


----------



## redneckman (Jan 12, 2013)

Welcome CraigDuf!


----------



## craigduf (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank You Redeneckman,I'm glad to have found this site :~)

Craig


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 12, 2013)

Welcome to the site!  I get up that way once in a while.  A friend has a place in that area.


----------



## craigduf (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi KingfishCam, thanks for the welcome and let me know when your coming to the area,we'll burn a rib or two :~)

Craig


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 13, 2013)

Doin some country style ribs today fellas. Q view to come when finished, Used Jeff's dry rub and I'm gonna try his BBQ sauce. 













DSCN0471.JPG



__ primalinstinct
__ Jan 13, 2013


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 13, 2013)

Didn't turn out to bad, a lil overcooked again. I can't wait for my maverick thermometer so I don't have to worry about that anymore. Overall it was ok, a lil dry but still good. 













DSCN0477.JPG



__ primalinstinct
__ Jan 13, 2013


----------



## redneckman (Jan 13, 2013)

Still looks good to me!  I was going to do ribs yesterday, but over 35 minutes of driving and no store had ribs


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks redneckman. They were ok. No store within 35 minutes had ribs!? That is un-american if ya ask me lol


----------



## redneckman (Jan 13, 2013)

I guess that is what happends when you live in the middle of nowhere.  One store had the precooked already sauced ribs. But in my opinion those do not count.


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 13, 2013)

I know how that is. We just got a grocery store here a couple months ago and we got lucky that they have a good meat selection. The butcher cut the ribs fresh for me while I was there and they were a pretty good cut. I agree with ya, precooked doesn't count.


----------



## baba bones (Jan 14, 2013)

WELCOME TO THE SIGHT <HAVE FAMILY IN DA U.P. GOOD OLE PEOPLES YA KNOW... Glad to see you found us and HAPPY SMOKIN Brother....


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 14, 2013)

primalinstinct said:


> Didn't turn out to bad, a lil overcooked again. I can't wait for my maverick thermometer so I don't have to worry about that anymore. Overall it was ok, a lil dry but still good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Primalinstinct,  I  don't usually cook spares I like baby back.  Less work eating.LOL    What did you think of jeffs rub and sauce?

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome Craig from aww da trolls unda da bridge!

Those Country ribs look good Primal. I did some last summer but they went a little long and were dry. Guess I should give em another go.


----------



## craigduf (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi and Thanks for the welcome Humdinger, I'm enjoying the site. lots to learn but it is fun :~)

Craig


----------



## humdinger (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey no problem Craig. Just fire off a question whenever you have one. There's lots of good folks here waiting to help!


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 14, 2013)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Looking good Primalinstinct,  I  don't usually cook spares I like baby back.  Less work eating.LOL    What did you think of jeffs rub and sauce?
> 
> Stan


Jeff's rub and sauce are awesome. Definitely worth buying.


----------



## rustyreel (Jan 14, 2013)

just wanted to say hi from the UP eh


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey there rustyreel, Welcome to the group.

Stan


----------



## redneckman (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome Rustyreel.   Beautiful area over that way.  Pictured Rocks is a great place to visit.  Went on a trip with a University club from LSSU.


----------



## craigduf (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi rust :~)  A warm Welcome from Felch on this cold January day ... Dontcha now


----------



## redneckman (Jan 15, 2013)

Have some ribs on the smoker for dinner tonight!  Not too cold out today (I like winter).













DSCF3186.JPG



__ redneckman
__ Jan 15, 2013


















DSCF3191.JPG



__ redneckman
__ Jan 15, 2013


----------



## humdinger (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome Rusty Wheel! Good to see ya onboard!

Good pics redneckman!


----------



## redneckman (Jan 15, 2013)

Ribs turned out pretty good.  I tried changing the cook a little since my previous times they would fall off the bone with every bite.  They left a bite mark, but had just a touch too much tug.  Now if I can get them inbetween they will be perfect!













DSCF3193.JPG



__ redneckman
__ Jan 15, 2013


















DSCF3196.JPG



__ redneckman
__ Jan 15, 2013


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks good to me!!


----------



## jetjockey12 (Jan 20, 2013)

Finished my second smoke today on my new 44" smoke hollow!  

3 racks of bb's and some awesome Abt's.

Pics below, sorry no finished abt photos..they literally were gone in 15 secs!


----------



## jetjockey12 (Jan 20, 2013)

2013-01-20_14-34-19_953.jpg



__ jetjockey12
__ Jan 20, 2013


----------



## jetjockey12 (Jan 20, 2013)

2013-01-20_16-56-41_520.jpg



__ jetjockey12
__ Jan 20, 2013







Didnt post right the first time..

23 Degrees outside!  I LOVE IT!!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 20, 2013)

So nice cooking in the smoker in the 20 degree weather!  The cook looks great Jet!


----------



## shamp (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks good jet


----------



## cityofvoltz (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Fellow Michiganders,

Humdinger Invited me to the Michigan group.  So i just wanted to introduce myself- and say hi to all of us Cold Weather Smokers.


----------



## maple sticks (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi everyone, Humdinger gave me a invite so I'm here looking around.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 5, 2013)

Glad you joined us Maple Sticks and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 to the group. 

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Feb 6, 2013)

Welcome again cityofvoltz and Maple sticks! Glad to have you guys.

He Maple Sticks, maybe you can bring back some "Orange sticks" for us Northerners!?!? LOL That stuff is hard to get around here!


----------



## maple sticks (Feb 6, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Welcome again cityofvoltz and Maple sticks! Glad to have you guys.
> 
> He Maple Sticks, maybe you can bring back some "Orange sticks" for us Northerners!?!? LOL That stuff is hard to get around here!


Neighbor cut a orange tree down. Helped him cut it up. Said he needed it hauled off. Told him I would take care of it for him. Its drying in my shed.


----------



## humdinger (Feb 7, 2013)

Maple Sticks said:


> Neighbor cut a orange tree down. Helped him cut it up. Said he needed it hauled off. Told him I would take care of it for him. Its drying in my shed.


Score! I know poeple aren't supposed to move wood over long distances because of bugs (remember the Emerald Ash Borer?), but if some of that orange wood ends up stowing itself away in your trunk on your way back to MI, I'll help you get rid of it! lol jk


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey, Thanks for the invite. Nice to chat with the Locals


----------



## shamp (Feb 9, 2013)

Im with Humdinger I would love to take some of that wood off your hands


----------



## shamp (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome sunshine and maplesticks


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome fellow Michiganders!  Very cool site, I have learned a bunch!


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 16, 2013)

Woo Hoo the group is growing 45 members now. Come on Michiganders and if you have not joined the group yet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





please do.  We need to have a get together this summer.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 16, 2013)

I have pleanty of parking, and should have the pool in by May.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 16, 2013)

Pool  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Beer BBQ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Sounds like a great idea.  Sign me up
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Maybe start a thread for the get together and see if there's interest.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 16, 2013)

Good idea Stan.  We can get something started in the spring for a summer date.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 16, 2013)

Let me know I have 20  8' tables, 160 chairs, 6  10x20 canopy's and two 8' ice tables plus a truck and trailer to get them to the PARTY!!

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 16, 2013)

Well that makes it easy!

Come on spring!!!


----------



## doodleq (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey, all...

I met Shamp a few weeks ago at a mutual friend's house...turns out we live in the same subdivision.  Somehow the conversation turned to smoking meat, and he pointed me towards this site.  As it happens, we're both in the beginning stages of new smoker builds, so there's likely some cold beer and hot metal in our near future.  It's 7 degrees this morning, so it's much more smoker planning weather than smoking weather!

Thought I'd say hi...looks like a fun and informative group!


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 17, 2013)

Just slap on a pair of Long Johns and Carharts Doodle.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 17, 2013)

DoodleQ and you to Mr sunshine to the group and site.   This is a great place to learn and go broke.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

Stan


----------



## doodleq (Feb 18, 2013)

Mr. Sunshine...Carharts for me or the smoker?  Actually one of the reasons I'm building a new one is I can't keep the heat in my double drum unit when it's like this.  

Handymanstan...thanks.  Plenty to learn.  One more thing to go broke with can't make that much of a difference!

Picked up the trailer for my new rig build today.  14' x 6'4", double axle 12,000gvwr.  I'll be building with a section of crude oil pipeline, so I thought more trailer would be better than less.  Still not sure what diameter I'll make the cooking chamber, so layout ideas are still pretty tentative, but I'll be sure to have plenty of firebox overbuilt into it so occasional use in Michigan is at least theoretically practical!  
I'm thinking I'll try to accommodate an open grill, a propane cook pot, and wood box, and a bit of work surface...maybe a burner if the layout allows.  Any unusual ideas anyone has that are worth considering?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 19, 2013)

DoodleQ said:


> Mr. Sunshine...Carharts for me or the smoker? Actually one of the reasons I'm building a new one is I can't keep the heat in my double drum unit when it's like this.
> 
> Handymanstan...thanks. Plenty to learn. One more thing to go broke with can't make that much of a difference!
> 
> ...


Whatever it takes DoodleQ

Sounds like you have a tank in mind there.


----------



## maple sticks (Feb 20, 2013)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Woo Hoo the group is growing 45 members now. Come on Michiganders and if you have not joined the group yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this comes together count me in.


----------



## humdinger (Feb 20, 2013)

Of course I'm in too. I think a gathering would be great.


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, I am in Livingston county, and I believe Stan is pretty close.  So, I am sure camping and cooking will be on the schedule.  :)


----------



## shamp (Mar 3, 2013)

Count me in I drive all over the state for work!


----------



## doodleq (Mar 9, 2013)

image.jpg



__ doodleq
__ Mar 9, 2013





Hey Michigan folks...41 degrees in West Michigan...won't be long now!
Been getting some work done on the new rig.  Picked up the trailer (double axle car hauler), did a bit of prep on it with Shamp, and started some work on the structure.  Hoping to have this thing operational by May...the trailer will be a bit more of a comprehensive cookout rig, but I'm going to focus on getting the smoker operational first.  The design has two cooking chambers that can be selected with baffles, one of which can be choked down as a warming cabinet in the summer or be run as an insulated cooker in the winter.  More pix as it comes along.  Think spring!


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 9, 2013)

I will probably never build the monster q's you guys have, but sure like seeing the builds.


----------



## doodleq (Mar 9, 2013)

It's kinda cheating when I put a fab shop in our building...don't think this would be all that easy at home!


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, with 57 degrees outside, why not smoke a pork loin that sat in pops brine for 15 hours.  Hickory was the wood of choice...
Just waiting for 148 IT and I will pull it.












image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 10, 2013


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey KFC how ya been....Loin almost looks like a belly in that pic...Bet its going to be good..

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 10, 2013)

Doin good Stan!  Just doing some spring planning today while cooking the loin.  This day has spoiled us.  Another two weeks of winter headed this way.  :(


----------



## doodleq (Mar 10, 2013)

Kingfishcam...you came up with a much better plan for the nice weather than I did...the snowmelt revealed the last 6 week's or so worth of not being able to keep up with the dogs.  Hope of tastes as good as it looks.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 10, 2013)

My boys took care of the dog dodo.  :)
Wife and I spent some time figuring out where the pool and pole barn need to go.  Projects coming, and this day sure helped cure some winter blues!


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 10, 2013)

So I was curious if there were any other yoopers in this group?


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 10, 2013)

JohnnyT said:


> So I was curious if there were any other yoopers in this group?


Bill and Steven are on the map.  Please plug yourself in.

Stan


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 10, 2013)

Not sure how?


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 10, 2013)

I reduced the amount of bacon wrap, and increased the garlic powder to the brine.  All thumbs up at dinner today.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 10, 2013)

image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 10, 2013


----------



## redneckman (Mar 11, 2013)

I went to college at LSSU, does that count?


----------



## humdinger (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey Johnny,

Use the following to see the instructions.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134821/michigan-members-group-own-map-where-are-you-in-michigan

Hey Redneckman,

I think that counts! Can you get us a pre-release of the annual list of "Banned" words and phrases LSSU is so famous for every year? :) lol jk


----------



## craigduf (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Johnny T

  Iron Mountain Area here  and waiting for Spring!!! :~)


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 11, 2013)

Spring? Thought we only had 2 seasons up here, swattin and shovelin eh? Lol. Btw, I think I myself plugged into the group map.


----------



## redneckman (Mar 12, 2013)

Humdinger, I will see what I can do lol.  I never heard anything until they were released every year.


----------



## doodleq (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok, MI folks...it's gonna be 41 in West Michigan...anyone planning on burning meat this weekend?  I'm still in the burning Metal stage, but getting closer!
If a warm up in late fall is Indian Summer, what should we call this [email protected]


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 20, 2013)

Yep, me and my normal crew are having a "fishing" meeting Saturday.  I plan to try out my new gas smoker on some ribs.


----------



## redneckman (Mar 20, 2013)

I plan to be on the river with a high school buddy this weekend.  No Q this weekend.


----------



## johnnyt (Mar 20, 2013)

Well if your gonna hit 41, then in another month we should catch up here in Yooperland. Theres hope!!!!!!!


----------



## kingfishcam (Apr 10, 2013)

Update...
Took the crew last Saturday and disassembled the pool.  Got it all home safe.  Just waiting on ground to dry up a bit and start getting the pool up.


----------



## johnnyt (Apr 22, 2013)

I can finally see grass in my backyard!












image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Apr 22, 2013


----------



## stygshore (Apr 22, 2013)

yeah me too... means less time for smoking so I can cut the grass.....


----------



## tatuajevi (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey, it was supposed to be 75 degrees and sunny today, dang you Michigan weather! Hopefully this rain clears out, I'm planning on smoking some pork chops tonight here in Madison Heights!


----------



## shamp (May 3, 2013)

Nice weather here in Grand Rapids, this is last weeks smoke.. IM thinking of doing some slaw, ribs and chicken tomorrow.


----------



## humdinger (May 3, 2013)

Looks Awesome Shamp. I'm so glad good smokin weather is finally here.


----------



## doodleq (May 11, 2013)

Finally got from "building" to "cocking"!  Still got some work to do, but here's what I ended up with:













image.jpg



__ doodleq
__ May 11, 2013





That was the burn in day...
Yesterday wasn't as nice, but it was finally time to add food:












image.jpg



__ doodleq
__ May 11, 2013


















image.jpg



__ doodleq
__ May 11, 2013


















image.jpg



__ doodleq
__ May 11, 2013





Shamp gave me some hints with my rib recipe (starting from scratch with the new rig).
Next up is a trial run on brisket...I'm cooking a bunch of that for a friend's son's open house in July so I need to practice...bummer, huh?


----------



## johnnyt (May 11, 2013)

May 11th. Wonder when winters going to end.












image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ May 11, 2013





Doodleq, I'm jealous, not only of your smoker but your weather too!


----------



## doodleq (May 11, 2013)

It seems not this year, JohnnyT...but at least there's been SOME nice days mixed in.  The cold spring did leave me more time to build though!


----------



## johnnyt (May 11, 2013)

I shouldn't complain too much, I am still building mine,


----------



## stygshore (May 12, 2013)

MES 30 number 3 has officially produced some Q... 

First MES superheated and shut itself down, Masterbuilt replaced it for free.  Second one turned out to be off about 30-35 degrees on the meat probe and the internal temp.  3rd one went through their QA group before shipping to me and they sent me a nice stand for it considering all the issues ( which weren't much )

Just smoked 4 ribeyes and did a reverse sear for mothers day dinner.  I would call it about 80% successful.  I used Jack Daniels whiskey barrel and apple chips, and I think I got too much smoke into the meat.  The flavor was good, but the smoke masked too much of the natural beef flavor.  Otherwise, the temp was perfect, the cook was even all the way through and the temp probe and internal temp were spot on for cooking temps.

I think next time I will not pre-smoke to get the smoke going before I put the meat in, then it wont smoke for quite as long, and that should help with the too much smoke issue.

Hoping to get a couple of st Louis slabs and a pork butt on the smoke during the Memorial Day weekend.

Anyone else with an MES do any Salmon?  Looking for a good recipe that doesn't require salting the heck out of it or cold smoking.


----------



## flatbottombros (May 18, 2013)

CAM00028.jpg



__ flatbottombros
__ May 18, 2013





 two rolled and stuffed pork loins, tied up and ready to go. Waiting for smoker to heat up


----------



## doodleq (May 18, 2013)

Hanging with you bro...lit the rig at 6:30, been babysitting it and doing yard work since...finally hit she shower, chaise in the shade, and beer next to me.  Life. Is. Good.


----------



## pastorgadget (May 24, 2013)

redneckman said:


> Ribs turned out pretty good.  I tried changing the cook a little since my previous times they would fall off the bone with every bite.  They left a bite mark, but had just a touch too much tug.  Now if I can get them inbetween they will be perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## pastorgadget (May 24, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## shamp (Jun 14, 2013)

I hope all is well with all of you and finally warm cooking weather. 

_   I got my hands on a American Wagyu Beef brisket and worked from home today to smoke it.  Not only was it the best cut of beef but I almost had a perfect smoke.  I wish I would have had a little deeper smoke ring but it tasted great._

_












brisket 1.jpg



 shamp
 Jun 14, 2013





_
_












brisket 6.jpg



 shamp
 Jun 14, 2013





_
_












brisket3.jpg



 shamp
 Jun 14, 2013





_
_












brisket 4.jpg



 shamp
 Jun 14, 2013





_


----------



## dj mishima (Jun 14, 2013)

Shamp said:


> I hope all is well with all of you and finally warm cooking weather.
> _  I got my hands on a American Wagyu Beef brisket and worked from home today to smoke it.  Not only was it the best cut of beef but I almost had a perfect smoke.  I wish I would have had a little deeper smoke ring but it tasted great._
> _
> 
> ...



Very nice!  Where can someone score Wagyu in Michigan?


----------



## doodleq (Jun 15, 2013)

Gonna bring me some leftovers, Shamp?

Lit my rig at 3 and I'll be putting on about 60# of pork in a few minutes...cooking for a friend's kid's open house today.  It's 3 pm or bust!


----------



## doodleq (Jun 15, 2013)

image.jpg



__ doodleq
__ Jun 15, 2013





The view from 4 am...


----------



## doodleq (Jun 15, 2013)

8am












image.jpg



__ doodleq
__ Jun 15, 2013





And 10am












image.jpg



__ doodleq
__ Jun 15, 2013


----------



## doodleq (Jun 15, 2013)

11am...












image.jpg



__ doodleq
__ Jun 15, 2013





And around noon, all the babies were tucked in for a little rest...












image.jpg



__ doodleq
__ Jun 15, 2013


----------



## doodleq (Jun 16, 2013)

image.jpg



__ doodleq
__ Jun 16, 2013





After this point, I got too busy pulling and packaging 60 lb of pork for the open house to take any more pix.  All 8 got done on time (nice to have a warmer).  It went over big.  Long day started at 3am and ended at 1am, but lots of fun and I have to admit I liked the attention the grub got too!


----------



## shamp (Jun 17, 2013)

Doodle looks great. Can't wait to use it the next couple weeks!                Dj I work in the food industry and a customer had a couple left overs I bought from him.  Other wise you can order it online


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 18, 2013)

Long day for sure, but looks like the smoke was a success!
Looks like the new rig is working perfectly!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 18, 2013)

Pool update:

This job has been kicking my butt big time.  I still have a few things to do, but the water finally went in today.
Sooooooo, should we get a Michigan gathering going????  I sure like the DoodleQ rig.


----------



## doodleq (Jun 19, 2013)

Kingfishcam...heading out for a couple of weeks (why Shamp has custody of Pigasaurus)...Later in July or Aug...sure!


----------



## shamp (Jun 19, 2013)

King, I think it would be fun IM open in July and August.   Doodle have a a great time, I will keep a watch over Pigasaurus and will load pictures of Fridays smoke.  Its looking like 30# of pulled pork, 2 chickens, 2 baby backs.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jun 21, 2013)

I will work out a date next week with the wife.  It appears the calendar is looking busy this summer.












image.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Jun 21, 2013


----------



## shamp (Jun 22, 2013)

Pool looks great!


----------



## redneckman (Jun 27, 2013)

Getting excited!  My dad and I are in the beginning stages of building a trailer smoker!  We have a 150 gal tank lined up and an axel ready to go.  Dad and build/weld anything, so it would turn out great!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 2, 2013)

August 10th is looking like the only Saturday I can host a Michigan gathering.
If someone can assist in getting a thread started, that would be good.  I am on vacation and working off the phone...


----------



## doodleq (Jul 4, 2013)

Back from a couple of weeks away...KFC, I wouldn't be able to do Aug 10.  Looks like you'll finally get a weekend to enjoy the pool!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 7, 2013)

I started a thread in the events area a couple days ago.  Hopefully there will be some activity there once the 4th week is over.
Sorry that does not work for ya doodle..  I had a tough time finding a Saturday as well.


----------

